# relative Pfade



## GilbertGrape (10. Sep 2009)

Hi,

um mich nicht gleich wieder bei einem neuen Forum anzumelden, will ich es erstmal hier versuchen. 

Zunächst: Ich hab bis jetzt wenig Ahnung von JavaScript und wills auch nicht unbedingt haben :bae: , aber da ich im Moment mit GWT arbeite, brauche ich auch ein wenig JavaScript.

Hier nun mein Problem:
Ich habe eine lokale Webanwendung, also einen Ordner mit html, JavaScript und Bilddateien. In diesem Verzeichnis gibt es auch eine xml-Datei, die ich mittels JavaScript einlesen möchte/muss. Ich weiß, dass man sowas eigentlich nicht macht, aber ich muss es eben machen.
Das Einlesen mache ich mittels ActiveX, und zwar mit nem FileSystemObject. Das funktioniert auch prinzipiell ganz gut, wenn ich den absoluten Pfad zu der zu lesenden Datei übergebe. Da das aber nicht geht, weil das ja auch einfach woanders hinkopiert werden soll, hab ichs mit relativen Pfaden probiert. Das heißt, ich hätte gern den Pfad, in dem die JavaScript-Dateien (oder die html) liegt. In JavaScript ist aber (bei mir zumindest) das "."-Verzeichnis das, aus dem der Browser gestartet wird oder wo die Verknüpfung liegt. 
Ich hab auch schon location.pathname gefunden, aber daraus krieg ich ja nicht den absoluten Pfad, das heißt ich kann daraus kein File-Objekt machen.

Also einfach: Ich brauche eine Funktion, die mir den Pfad zum Verzeichnis der Anwendung gibt.

Gruß, GG


----------



## maki (10. Sep 2009)

Webanwendungen sind eigentlich nie lokal, sondern immer auf einem Server, dass der Server gleichzeitig der Localhost ist, spielt keine Rolle.

Wenn die XML Datei in einem Ordner liegt, der über das Web erreichbar ist, sollte dass doch reichen, oder?


----------



## GilbertGrape (10. Sep 2009)

Diese Anwendung soll aber lokal ohne Server laufen und mit GWT geht das eigentlich auch. Das heißt, es wird quasi nur die lokale HTML-Seite aufgerufen und das läuft dann nicht mehr in einem Jetty. (oä) Das heißt, es ist im Prinzip keine Webanwendung, sondern nur eine Browseranwendung.


----------

